# Dusky, my new rat



## Katie (Jul 20, 2007)

This is Dusky, the male I purchased yesterday:


















What does it mean when they have a brown stripe above their nose? I didn't notice it until after I brought him home and compared him to Noona.

I don't have any photos of Noona yet because she's too hyper to get a clear shot of. She's very dramatic and hyper compared to Dusky.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

He is a siamese or a himilain (sp) rat! very very cute!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, he's adorable!


----------



## addicted2ratz (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice! He looks siamese or Himalyan. Strangely enough he appears to be a flame point and so many said it was impossible?

How old is he? The points color changes as they age. My guess is he is a Himalayn as his body color is so very white.

Very nice rat you have! :wink:


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

beautiful rat. i have a himi myself and though the marking is pretty its the bright bright eyes that draw me in. are you getting him neutered so he can be with noona or did i misread and is noona male? cause if they do get to interact i'd love to see pictures of their shinaighans! rat play time pictures are always fun.


----------



## Katie (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the answers! If it helps, his tail is also a little darker and if you look closely in the photos you can see brown on the edge of his ears. I'm not sure how old he is because they're both pet store rats; there aren't any breeders I could find around here. He's full grown so I suppose he's 6 months or so?

Noona is female. I originally intended to breed but not anymore so Dusky will be neutered soon. I'm attempting to rat-proof the loft of my cabin so they can run around up there. I'll be sure to take pictures of the results of letting them loose. Dusky I'm not worried about, but Noona I know will get into trouble.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yep, those markings are consistant with himi or smese markings. the only difference between the two once the points have come in is that the himi has a white base coat (the color the rest of them are) while the smese has a cream-beige base coat.


----------

